# 67 Coppertone fastback project



## Schweirdo (Sep 20, 2012)

I should post this in the buy/sell/trade section but I dont want to clutter it up with newer stuff. I have a 1967 Coppertone Schwinn fastback frame/fork/wheels for sale. Asking  for $150 shipped in lower 48 states. Comin to you from California 93637.








Thanks for looking
Steve


----------

